# FDA is intercepting international shipments of Human Growth Hormone (HGH)



## MikeHGH (Jan 26, 2011)

On January 12th 2011, a customer of HGHmeds.com received a notice from the FDA claiming the Protophin by Probiomed out of Mexico City is not an FDA approved drug. Protophin is an identical 191 amino acid chain somatropin as all other FDA approved HGH (Humatrope, Norditropin, Saizen, Genotropin, etc). Their claim is that since Protophin is not FDA approved it is not suitable to mail into the USA. Protophin, Exerndip, and Yelit are all types of HGH made in Mexico. However, this is not just effecting Mexican made HGH. All China HGH is non-FDA approved. The FDA???s ruling contradicts the law that HGH is NOT a federally controlled substance. Therefore international purchases of HGH in countries such as Mexico , should be allowed to mail HGH internationally.


  At HGHmeds.com we have found away around this, refer to page 3 of the attachment. 



  On the bottom of page 3 there are 4 requirements for an exception to import HGH to America. The 4th requirement states ???,or provides evidence that the product is for continuation of a drug treatment begun in a foreign country.??? The easiest way to provide evidence is to include in each of our packages a prescription for the HGH.


_How can we do this if our clients are in the USA, and our prescribing doctor???s are in Mexico?_

  Since HGH does not require a prescription in Mexico, any Mexican doctor can prescribe HGH to anybody in any country. This passes the requirement of FDA to allow importation of HGH since the Mexican doctor who prescribed the HGH is located in Mexico, where the treatment begun.  



  Another subject that needs to be addressed regarding international shipping of HGH, is the duration of the shipment. International shipments of HGH must pass through customs which may take up to a week. While you may be able to overnight a package from within the same country you can not overnight a package internationally. International shipments can never be done on the same day. Please note, that any HGH that is sent over-night to you is sent from the USA. Shipping from within the USA breaks a major federal law and is absolutely illegal for both the sender and receiver. Even if the company is an international corporation, they are shipping from within the USA and are regulated by USA federal law which requires a prescription to purchase HGH. As a customer you are responsible to know what and from where you product comes from, and claiming negligence is not federally accepted excuse.


  Sincerely, 
  Mike G.                                                                                        
  Founder of HGHmeds.com


----------



## JMRQ (Jan 26, 2011)

I plan on taking real recombinant HGH every few years for the rest of my life, but I do GABA on a nightly basis... Thankfully I did enough IU's of HGH for it to make a real difference on my body-structure when I did it, so long ago...

I need some real IGF-1 LR3, but I'm living at home with my parents right now and they wouldn't allow it...


----------

